# help wiring striplight



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi does anyone know how to wire a single cable switch on a striplight I placed a lightunit in the hood on a tropiquarium cut off the cups that go to each end of the tube and wired them to the 2 builtin cups and wiring the hood on off switch to a single cable that goes to one off the pins on the tube after putting the hood together the light worked fine but the switch doesnt work the light remains on ?I thought the light switch would work as a 12v light would ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sorry. I cant understand your post. Punctuation would be helpful.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i think boris1971 is trying to say is the switch on his light isn't working and he's asking how to fix it. At least thats what made of it. i'd say check all the conections and solder them and cover them in electrical tape if you know they're the right conections. This will help with the electrical current through the wires. Or it could simply be a faulty switch. I think at radio shack you can get extension cords with built in on/off switches which might solve your problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks anway I never bother with punctuation we must talk to fast in the north .I think the switch should havebeen on the 240v cable I will have to try try again or take the hood off and stand the tank under the drop light and stand the tv on the tank stand 
thanks for your help


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Usually they go inline, 
You wire the light direct so it works by pluging it in for on and unpluging it for turning it off. then take one wire break it and throw the switch on the wire to complete the circuit once again.


----------

